# What Kind Of Rooster is This?



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

?????????what kind of rooster is this??????????????


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I have no idea but he sure is pretty.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Gold Cuckoo Maran Mix?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

he's very handsome whatever he is


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This is a complete shot in the dark but could h be a Bielefelder? Or a Rhodebar? Or a cross of some kind?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Looks like a americauna mix


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Not sure but looks similar??


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

A golden cuckoo maran:

http://www.mypetchicken.com/images/product_images/Popup/Golden Cuckoo.JPG


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys and gals! He only has one spur!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> A golden cuckoo maran:
> 
> http://www.mypetchicken.com/images/product_images/Popup/Golden Cuckoo.JPG


Looks like a match!!!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> A golden cuckoo maran:
> 
> http://www.mypetchicken.com/images/product_images/Popup/Golden Cuckoo.JPG


It's not a golden cuckoo marans. Marans aren't bearded.

That pattern is properly called crele. Many breeds come in crele.

But due to the beard, he's probably an EE mix.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

ladycat said:


> It's not a golden cuckoo marans. Marans aren't bearded.
> 
> That pattern is properly called crele. Many breeds come in crele.
> 
> But due to the beard, he's probably an EE mix.


I didn't mean I was sure it was. I just wanted to give a pic to compare...


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

*May I Ask What EE IS????*

Hey, Jack WHAT IS THIS EE!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a campine x a golden silver maybe beautiful bird.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Gives you an idea.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

PRF_Stone said:


> Hey, Jack WHAT IS THIS EE!


EE = Easter Egger


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

He does indeed look like the Golden Cuckoo Maran with just 2 off-characteristics - White shanks & feet AND the beard & muffs.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

PRF_Stone said:


> Hey, Jack WHAT IS THIS EE!


Easter egger.


----------

